# Woodstock Keystone Install Today



## Hestia (Mar 15, 2008)

We have been waiting a while, and our stove (Woodstock Keystone) was finally installed today!  Just hope that the inspector can get to it next week.  We have been told NO BURNS at all until it is checked.  

But, we did build a hearth (me, mostly) and planned it, and removed the old fireplace doors, and went on two road trips to pick it out, then up, so now I want to share.  Wish the green tile was gray, but it was left over from another job, and does have a more grayish cast to the color than it shows up in these photos.   We love the fireplace stone - the room was almost black with dark paneling when we moved in, orange 70's shag, dark, dark, dark.  It is looking so much better now, and the stove is the final change.  Can't wait for it to be warmer!   Happy, happy, happy.

Overall we are very happy, and can't wait for those break in fires.  Now we are in the process of learning how to cut the wood.  THANK YOU ALL for all the advice and help.

Hestia


----------



## Hestia (Mar 15, 2008)

Thought I had added two other pictures.  Here they are, I hope:


----------



## raybonz (Mar 15, 2008)

Hestia said:
			
		

> Thought I had added two other pictures.  Here they are, I hope:



Very nice stove! As the price of oil and gas soar you'll feel warm knowing you're not at their mercy..

Stay Warm 

Ray


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Mar 17, 2008)

You will enjoy that heat next season 10x over !

WoodButcher


----------



## jpl1nh (Mar 25, 2008)

You are going to love that stove!  It's a beauty!  The hearth and stone look awesome!  Great install.


----------

